# Another life lost to a tree cutting accident.



## NHlocal (Nov 9, 2012)

Another life lost to a tree cutting accident. Not a tree worker but still, a tragedy that will affect all his family and friends. My deepest condolences to all his family and friends. Please, everyone work safe. 

Man killed while cutting tree | Local News - WMUR Home


----------

